# no fbcondecor with gentoo-sources 3.7.x?

## Aquous

hi,

I may be a total idiot who just can't find his way around make menuconfig, but is anyone else not seeing the fbcondecor config options any more starting from 3.7.x?

----------

## duby2291

I don't have that version installed so I can't check it, but if I'm remembering correctly you need to have Tile Blitting unchecked. If Tile Blitting is checked then console decorations becomes invisible.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Aquous wrote:*   

> I may be a total idiot who just can't find his way around make menuconfig

 

No you are not !

fbcondecor is usually part of the genpatches extra and 3.7 no longer include these patches.

I've heard about some troubles with 3.7 and fbcondecor and that the maintainer of this patch was working on it.

So... could be back with future releases.

----------

## Pinkbyte

FYI, Gentoo developer(spock), who worked on fbcondecor patches was recently retired due to inactivity

I hope, somebody will continue to work on fbcondecor, though

----------

## Logicien

When I reed that Fbcondecor was retired from the Genpatches ('Remove incompatible fbcondecor patch' 0000_README), I try one time to patch manually the Gentoo-sources 3.7.0, with errors. Than I decided to remove anything related with Fbcondecor, splashutils, etc. Even with ArchLinux who have linux-fbcondecor package from AUR, who is working less well than Fbcondecor from  Gentoo.

Ideally, Fbcondecor should be usable only in user space with no need to have source code in the Linux kernel tree. I do not think that the Linux kernel developers aim to integrate the Fbcondecor source code in the tree anyway. From user space mean too that you can use the initramfs possibility's to have a splashimage at early boot time without the need of kernel code.

A simple feature that is complicated to have out of X and that have nothing critical for the boot process with drawback of creating power management problems. White on black give the best readable console in practice.

Fbcondecor using the Splashy concept would be fine. I do not have enough expertise for it,

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## duby2291

I remember reading a few years ago about something fedora was doing called plymouth. I have no idea what the status on it is, but it might be a valid replacement for fbcondecor.

EDIT: I'm gonna check it out now and then report back later what the results were.

----------

## pll

From what I understand Plymouth is just a boot splash. It shows a pretty Ubuntu/ Fedora/ whatever logo during the boot process until X is started but it can't change the background of consoles.

It would be nice to find an alternative to fbcondecor though. I love what it does but there's always something that goes wrong when a new kernel version is released.

----------

## cryptosteve

Jip, I also like the fancy framebuffer ... it would be nice to have fbcondecor back.

----------

## qjim

Because kernel header files reorganization in 3.7 (UAPI), first 3 chunks of include/linux/fb.h part now belongs to include/uapi/linux/fb.h!

So you need to do only 2 things: copy original diff lines before 4th chunk and edit diff before 1st one like:

diff -Nupr a/include/uapi/linux/fb.h b/include/uapi/linux/fb.h

--- a/include/uapi/linux/fb.h   2013-01-17 14:58:13.000000000 +0100

+++ b/include/uapi/linux/fb.h   2013-01-17 15:05:06.000000000 +0100

@@ -8,6 +8,25 @@

 #define FB_MAX                 32      /* sufficient for now */

.......

diff -Nupr a/include/linux/fb.h b/include/linux/fb.h

--- a/include/linux/fb.h        2013-01-17 14:58:20.000000000 +0100

+++ b/include/linux/fb.h        2013-01-17 15:06:14.000000000 +0100

@@ -487,6 +487,9 @@ struct fb_info {

 #define FBINFO_STATE_SUSPENDED 1

.........

And replace last line of first chunk of a/drivers/Makefile part with empty line - context changed in 3.7.

obj-$(CONFIG_ACPI)             += acpi/ was moved down.

----------

## aCOSwt

fbcondecor is back with gentoo-sources-3.7.3

----------

## cryptosteve

Sounds great, thanks.

----------

## swimmer

Wonderful!!! Thank you very much B-)

----------

## qjim

This new patch from genpatches still can't be applied on 3.7 without -F2 patch option.  :Sad: 

----------

## v1c3

Does anybody know if the fbcondector patch is applied to gentoo-sources-3.11.1^bs?

If it is applied, where can I find this patch?

----------

